# post partum hair loss



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

May gave birth to quads May 21. The smallest died June 9th. We kept May and the babies up, because Little Bit couldn't keep up. When we were keeping her up good hay and the feed and minerals, probiotics and baking soda. May and the three girls are out grazing now. 16% sweet feed and loose minerals 2x's a day, probiotics, baking soda. May has hair loss mostly along her spine (~ 60% of her hair is gone here) and balding patches along both sides. When I brush her not so much hair coming out now, but there is not that much to lose. I read about the zinc. what do you all think? Being kept up, not enough sunlight, stress. we do not see any critters on her - no itching. And horrible breath. Any suggestions?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several goats that do this every year, no matter what I do. Several people say it must be Mites, of fleas, but it is NOT. I have had them looked at and no one no vet knows what it is. 
I will say that they have a beautiful goat when it comes back in.
If you touch her and pull some of the hair, does it come out at the root? Little shite bulb at the end? That is what happens with mine. It has been happeneing for years. I had always believed it was Stress due to kidding but it happens to the Bucks, and does that did not kid.
i was told it was a vitamine def.


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a mixture of breakage and roots.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a few that that happens to after kidding. With mine it is more of a patchy loss all along the spine as you describe. No other parts of the body seam to be affected. They are on the same minerals/feed/everything that all my other milkers are on. Mine are all copper bolused and they have a variety of loose minerals out free choice. I have been researching a lot on it and some suggestions are zinc vit A or D deficiency. My goats get pleanty of sunlight and when I research zinc deficiency itself it does not sound to fit. No lice, mites or other external parasites. When I discover the cause I will be posting.


----------



## belotebar (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all. will try adding another mineral supplement. may try gradually adding another feed in. Noticed today Trixie is also got a bald spot and losing hair.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

My doe did the same thing this year after kidding. I read someplace online (don't recall where-sorry!) that it could be due to a selenium deficiency, so I dosed her with BoSe. After that her hair started coming right back in with no problem!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

This year mine were given BoSe injections at kidding so they should not be deficient in selenium. Before that I only did the paste for selenium.


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

My kiko/boer mix doe lost massive amounts of hair about two weeks after kidding last year, and she is doing it again this year after kidding. Last year it was mostly along her spine. As of this morning she is losing huge amounts along her spine but also on her sides. It was like she just had an on/off switch and today was the day! Last year she shed and it just started growing back again on it's own. All the goats get herbal selenium plus a nice mineral mix, kelp, and all that good stuff. From what little research I did, it does seem like hormonal imbalance is the the issue. I'll start to worry if she doesn't grow any hair back. I know fleas/lice are not the issue.


----------

